# Join DAE just to get the Bonus Weeks



## mamiecarter (Oct 31, 2009)

Joining is free. If you own a timeshare you should join on line.Such good deals on bonus weeks. No depsites required. I have gotten some $99 and $199 weeks that I really enjoyed. i also have exchanged some nice summer weeks for weeks I really wanted that were just as nice.


----------



## skibound (Jan 25, 2010)

how do you join?


----------



## Ask DAE (Jan 26, 2010)

You can give us a call and we can enroll you as a member (800-468-1799) in no time at all. Or you are welcome to join via our website at www.daelive.com. 

All you need is your timeshare ownership information and we can help you from there. 

Thanks


----------



## DeniseM (Jan 26, 2010)

Ask DAE - you must own a timeshare to join, correct?  Thanks!


----------



## Ask DAE (Jan 26, 2010)

Correct! You must be a timeshare owner to be a member of Dial An Exchange.  

This is why your ownership information is required at time of enrollment.


----------

